# Trap dyeing?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

If I use black wax do I steal need to dye the traps?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Depends on the dying process you're planning on using. I always boiled my traps with a logwood crytal/walnut hull mixture. The boiling process helps clean the traps and helped the dye attach better. Then we would remove from the boiling mixture let them hang long enough to dry but still be warm and would wax right away. We did use both regular and black wax. I always preffered my water traps to be black, they seemed to blend better. I kept my land base traps a brownish/blackish color. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

220swift, do you wax your water traps?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ok so my turn to sound very amateurish.why do you dye your traps to start witn. i have never traped but always wanted to. seems time does not allow but i have always wondered that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> 220swift, do you wax your water traps?


I did, it helped prevent further rusting.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> ok so my turn to sound very amateurish.why do you dye your traps to start witn. i have never traped but always wanted to. seems time does not allow but i have always wondered that.


It helps blend them in to the surroundings mainly and also helps with trap life.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks 220 now i know one more thing and know that when i make it to wyo or mt to dye my traps and maybe wax them


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Huh, I had never heard of that. I wax my land sets but dip my water sets.

Oneshot, In my opinion trapping is the best. Its like christmas morning, every morning! You never know what is going to be there waiting for you. If you ever get the chance to join a trapper on his line, take it. You'll enjoy yourself.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh believe me i will. when i used to run the ranch in ks i would usually set a couple leg holds in known paths under the fence but only caught one in 7 years...lol. and the night he got in the trap we had one heck of a storm. checked the trap the next morn and lighting must have hit the fence cause he was dead and def didnt look right...lmao


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

What are they odds of that? Stormy nights are great for trapping. Most animals are out looking for food right before the storm hits and then again after.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am new to trapping and learning all I can. I got 36 1.5 for raccoon and fox was looking at setting them Friday evening. If I clean and paint them black can I just wax them and they work?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Skinner712 said:


> I am new to trapping and learning all I can. I got 36 1.5 for raccoon and fox was looking at setting them Friday evening. If I clean and paint them black can I just wax them and they work?


I was never fond of painting. #1 there is the oder. #2 After painting you will need to work the dogs and pans to make sure the trap are setting and releasing properly. A coat of paint will affect the way the trap springs shut IMO. Cage traps are a different setup and a lot of people paint them and then wash them down real good.

Understand Skinner, I'm (in today's world) an old school trapper and very set in the way I would prepare my traps if I were going to string a line. If that day ever returns here in CO I will do things just like I did years ago.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with 220. Painting would work but I would suggest preping them the best way possible, you'll be a lot happier with their performance. Raccoon are less cautious than fox and the odor might not bother them but still why chance it.


----------

